# Why is the word "thread" so weird?



## Paco Dennis (Oct 24, 2021)

Thread can mean 

_"1. thin string of cotton, wool, silk, etc. used for sewing or making cloth

2. an idea or a feature that is part of something greater; an idea that connects the different parts of something_"

here is the weird part it can also mean 

_"3. the raised line that runs around the length of a screw and that allows it to be fixed in place by __twisting__"_

how are they related?

_"word origin...Old English thrǣd (noun), of Germanic origin; related to Dutch draad and German Draht, also to the verb throw. The verb dates from late Middle English."_

https://www.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/us/definition/english/thread_1


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2021)

It _seems to me, _ like many words have some root , or concept, or a history of usage that evolved over time, that applies to the meaning,

and then, that the word is often used somewhat metaphorically in addition.....which I guess would pertain to the first 2 meanings, above.

That third one, in my mind, is as if a _thread_ is wrapped around the screw, forming that twisting raised line on its surface....but of course,
_I don't really know what I'm talking about. 

I am Just sharing my thoughts and ideas.
I love *curiosity. *

Why is it, that the sky is painted blue?????_


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 24, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Why is it, that the sky is painted blue?????


Reminds me of some lyrics to an old Frankie Laine song;
(still a favorite of mine)


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 24, 2021)

Why is the word "thread" so weird?​


Kaila said:


> I am Just sharing my thoughts and ideas.


Mine;

Because they tend to wend their way thru yer grey matter


Paco Dennis said:


> _"3. the raised line that runs around the length of a screw and that allows it to be fixed in place by __twisting__"_


and when you post a smart ass reply in a thread, (like I'm doing now) most times you end up screwed


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 24, 2021)

Threads is beyond weird. It's an ELE.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Threads_(1984_film)






Oh Thread.....I gotcha.


----------



## oldpop (Oct 24, 2021)

Thread? What else would you call it. Thread just seems to fit. Can you think of a better word?.......

https://www.etymonline.com/word/thread


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 24, 2021)

oldpop said:


> Thread? What else would you call it. Thread just seems to fit. Can you think of a better word?.......
> 
> https://www.etymonline.com/word/thread



spiroids


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 25, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> spiroids


Is that what is commonly known as piles? Oh no, silly me, that haemorrhoids. If thread is a weird word then haemorrhoids has got to be plain stupid. But there again, asteroids, (ass-teroids) was already taken.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2021)

I think I might have had some _spiroids, _
in my vegetable soup, last night. 
There's some leftover, if you'd like to try some.

~~~~~~

Then again, it might be that there's a web of _spiroids, _
on the porch stairs, near the doorway.  They're probably looking for someplace warmer to go, with winter coming closer.


----------

